# Reflects Antique Gold Smoky Eye



## ashley_v85 (May 20, 2008)

It was one of my best friend's birthdays yesterday, and she had a huge party. Sooooo...I tried to glam it up a bit. In person this was SOOOO sparkly! I wish it looked that way on camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But seriously...imagine it looking like it does in the pictures, but SPARKLY. 

I should have taken some closed eye/looking down full face shots, but it's ok. I forgot. 





I fixed the lashes, I promise. 













Those pictures kinda look alike, but whatever. 

Eyes
UDPP
Blackground paint pot
Reflects Antique Gold glitter
Smut e/s
Carbon e/s
Goldbit e/s
Brun e/s on brows
Rimmel black eyeliner
Urban Decay glitterliner in Midnight Cowboy
Diorshow mascara
MAC #3 lashes

Face
Prep+Prime
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in N3
Studio Finish concealer in NC20 and NW20
Bone Beige/Emphasize sclupt and shape
Blushbaby blush
Light Flush MSF

Lips
Jordana l/l in Rock 'n Rose
Masque l/s
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## Penn (May 20, 2008)

you look soooo beautiful, i LOVE this look on you!! Great job


----------



## MACATTAK (May 20, 2008)

This is hot girl!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (May 20, 2008)

Wow!  What a glam look!!  I think it's very pretty!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 20, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## n_c (May 20, 2008)

This is beautiful, love it. Tut pls


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

Holy Cow that is just plain GORGEOUS! I love, love, love the lip combo you did, very pretty...& I'm stealing that one


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## aziajs (May 20, 2008)

I like it!  It's smokey and sparkly.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 20, 2008)

that looks so awesome!! i totally want the #3 lashes now.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (May 20, 2008)

Very pretty look and it makes ya eyes pop


----------



## nikki (May 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mo6ius (May 20, 2008)

OMG, love, love the 3rd pic. You look stunning, girl! <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 20, 2008)

Smokey and gorgeous!


----------



## OohJeannie (May 20, 2008)

Loves it


----------



## mariecinder (May 20, 2008)

Omg I LOVE this! A tut would put me in heaven!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I'll do a tutorial sometime soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully by or before the weekend. But probably this weekend.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 20, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous!!! Love this look!!!*~*


----------



## Briar (May 20, 2008)

Oh so pretty!  I love the sparkles


----------



## glassy girl (May 20, 2008)

U look HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## vcanady (May 21, 2008)

Omg you look SOOO beautiful here!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (May 21, 2008)

This looks so nice. Just a suggestion, but I think you would look so fricken hot with red hair.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!!!

I HATE any kind of reddish color in my hair, but thanks! It was reddish brown for a little while and I hated it.


----------



## tigerli17 (May 21, 2008)

That is gorgeous! So gonna try that out! You look stunning!


----------



## User49 (May 21, 2008)

Really lovely. I love the reflects glitters! And the lashes look awesome too! Very cool!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 21, 2008)

i love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol seriously !!
everything u do is just look so beautifull and pro


----------



## Fee (May 21, 2008)

Gorgeous...
<33


----------



## ilovegreen (May 21, 2008)

Hot Look ! A tut would be great


----------



## mreichert (May 21, 2008)

This is my fav look of yours yet! Seriously- you look really hot! Awesome job


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 21, 2008)

aboslutely stunnnning! im always afraid to wear too much dark makeup on my eyes, but this has changed my mind!!!

TUT PLEASEEE!!!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 21, 2008)

Wow, awesome and so glamourous!
Would u do an tutorial for it?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 21, 2008)

You are stunning!  I love it.


----------



## VioletB (May 21, 2008)

Ashley you are so hot.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks so much you guys!

Yes I will do a tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## QueenEmB (May 21, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## LindseySullivan (May 22, 2008)

Looks great - love the dark eyes on you!  And your hair is getting so long!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (May 22, 2008)

That is so Pretty.  Love the colors


----------



## Ang9000 (May 22, 2008)

You look amazing!! Looking forward to a tut! You're skin is flawless!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 22, 2008)

*Very pretty...and WOW....Your hair got LOOOOONG!*


----------



## makeup_wh0re (May 22, 2008)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e8...e/Img_7236.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e8...e/Img_7252.jpg













I didn't do a great job in photoshop but I think these look goood on you!


----------



## amethystangel (May 23, 2008)

You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Margolicious (May 23, 2008)

Very beautiful! I think a tut would be the perfect addition


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2008)

love it! lookin gorgeous Ashley!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 24, 2008)

Cant wait for a tutorial!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 25, 2008)

Have you done the tutorial yet? So excited! I just brought all the colours from ebay!


----------



## Esperanza (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the result.


----------



## user79 (May 25, 2008)

Looks really sultry! I love reflects antique gold, it's sooo pretty.


----------



## Carlyx (May 25, 2008)

This is such a pretty look


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

That is so pretty Ashley!  Great job!


----------



## perfect010 (May 27, 2008)

gorgeous look! <3


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

I get reflects gold in the mail tomorrow! I'm excited (I will definitely try to dupe this!)


----------



## ttplusd (May 27, 2008)

this is an amazing look. i absolutely love it!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_This is beautiful, love it. Tut pls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second that!
PS- It's nice to see a MB here!


----------



## MadameXK (May 27, 2008)

This is *gorgeous*


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 28, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## MrsMay (May 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 28, 2008)

Thank you guys! I plan on doing a tutorial this weekend.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm back! I'm totally going to recreate this look one of these days, but I'm going to have to improvise since my Midnight Cowboy glitterliner is so old now.  I see a bunch of tutorial requests and I promised I'd do one, but I have no idea if I ever posted it here, since this was in 2008! However, I dug up the tutorial here: http://mac-cosmetics.livejournal.com/26832656.html 

  Looking back, that tutorial is a bit odd lol. There's some strange commentary from me. But it was 2008...

  I'm going to use it myself to redo this look haha. This is still one of my favorite looks I've ever done! I posted it on my Instagram the other day, even though it's old, because I love it!


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 25, 2015)

This is a great look  and you're so so pretty and talented


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

This is beautiful!


----------



## deedrr (Mar 7, 2016)

Very pretty. Your skin is flawless!


----------



## petrinadelmy (Nov 21, 2016)

Omg, this is so pretty! Definitely will have to try this myself!


----------

